# I am killing the first X



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i have the same problem, but I usually have a really good shot on the last spot.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds like you need to focas on 3d


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Visualize the perfect shot smack dab in the middle of the X before every shot!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

You may be tring to hard to make the next 4 arrows count. Just visualize how that first shot went, and repeat it the next for shots. Mentally focus on how that first shot is executed, and make it happen the same way for the other four. It will get easier.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Could be in your feet.
When you toe the line you are lining up to shoot the first spot, so your feet/body is in perfect position to shoot that spot. When you move on to the other spots your feet/body/form are not quite lined up perfect causing some inconsistencies. Try adjusting your footing from spot to spot.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone ! Did shoot 26 in a row the other night before I fell out of bed ! Yes I was in a dream world while it was happening ! :mg::darkbeer:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I find that I concentrate very well on my first shot. Towards the 4th and 5th arrows I have to be careful not to get lazy. Keep the same focus throughout the end.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Try shooting your first arrow at a different target in practice, each end change what target you shoot first. Then check to see if the first arrow always goes dead X. it worked for me.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Just shoot the other 4 arrows first:wink:


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't try to mix up your shoot sequence.. After all archery is about doing the same thing all the time.. If you are shooting 50-53 x count you are well on your way to 57-60x count.. All it sounds to me u need to keep focused all the way.. Keep a record when you are dropping x's and in what frame.. That will give you a better idea..


----------



## rivertradersg (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds like a problem I had. I was looking at a 5 spot target 5 arrows at a time. I've only ever seen anyone shoot one arrow at a time. I went from shooting 12 ends to 60 individual shots, and found it easier to focus on what was going on. 

I also learned to leave my binoculars at home. I would shoot, then glass, see I hit left or right or up or down, and my next arrow would follow it. One end I consistently put all 5 arrows at 9 o'clock on the 3 ring. Up and down was great, but every arrow was almost 4 inches left, because I jerked the first arrow. Once I saw left, I thought left, and went left. 

Once the arrow leaves the bow, you can't move it or bring it back, so it doesn't matter where it went. The only arrow you can control is the next one you shoot. I quit looking at each arrow to see where it was going, and started paying attention to my form, and let the arrows go where they went. It was a tremendous improvement, almost overnight.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone ! :thumbs_up Its good to read what works for everyone . I am trying to piece things together . :teeth: 

River I stopped taking Binos to the line a couple of years ago and it was the best thing I ever did ! :thumbs_up

Blazin I think you are right about focus ! :angry: I am trying to let down if my mind goes somewhere besides the X .  I need to practice this more !!!


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 12, 2006)

This is a very common among not just archers but all target shooters. You are most likely in the perfect postion for that target. If it is the top left I then shoot the bottom. But before I do I bring my back foot closer to the left (1-2"). This barely lowers your point of aim and should be dead on for that target. When I move to the right side of the target I step forward 1-2" to align with that target. That has always worked for me. Most people don't realize I am even moving but were talking x's. Then just shoot.


----------

